# اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2008)

*اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010 

ادى العالم  فى 2010 
اختراعات مالهاش حل 












اول اختراع 








وثانى اختراع مع اجدد الموبايلات الحديثه جدا










والاختراع الجميل ده 
ووووووووووواوووووووووووووووو  رووووووووووووعه 
هههههههههههههههههه
شاشه lcd انما ايه على مزاجك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المطبخ الحصرى 







منقوووووووووووووول​​*


----------



## assyrian girl (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

*hehehehehehehehehehehe
thx alot for ur nice TOPIC
God bless you​*


----------



## فادية (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اختراعات  تحفه  ربنا  يستر  من الي جاي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووووكم ​*


----------



## جيلان (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى اختراعات 2010 بس حتوصل مصر على 3020*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

*اظاهر انها مش هيكون عليها اقبال 
انا قولت اعمل دعايا لاصدقائى فى المنتدى 
ماحدش نفعنى لغايه دلوقتى 
الا كام واحد 
خلاص انا هروح ابعهم فى حته تانيه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

_*هههههههههههههههه
اختراعات تهوس الصراحة 
ربنا يستر من 2020 بقة على كدا​*_


----------



## twety (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا تحففففففففففه بجد
بس فظيييييييييييييييييع شاشه الكمبيوتر
اللى على الحله
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*



merola قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههه
> اختراعات تهوس الصراحة
> ربنا يستر من 2020 بقة على كدا​*_



*مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المرور ياميرولا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اختراعات عــــــــــــــــــــام 2010*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا تحففففففففففه بجد
> بس فظيييييييييييييييييع شاشه الكمبيوتر
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووووك ياتويتى ​*


----------

